# What Is This and How Do I Get Rid of It?



## Brad Lee

I've noticed this for a while. I'm not sure if it's a weed or a different grass species. This only heroes during the spring and summer. Goes dormant during the winter.


----------



## Budstl

Might be bermuda.


----------



## Thejarrod

Yep, looks like Bermuda to me too.


----------



## Brad Lee

@Budstl 
@Thejarrod

Thanks. Do I go over the area with Round Up or just do a overseed or both?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Nimblewill?


----------



## Babameca

Common Bermuda


----------



## Thejarrod

Great article on the topic here 
https://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/golfd/article/2008mar80.pdf
A few selective options are out there. None of the effective ones are cheap. Would be worth considering if you were going to use tenacity for other weeds. If that's the case , could add acclaim and trclopyr and go after it! I'm no expert but that article is good. 
Gly then reseed is cheapest and maybe easiest.


----------



## g-man

Even gly is not enough. If you don't want Bermuda and plan to re seed, then soul stealer.

2 oz 41% Glyphosate
1/2 Teaspoon Tenacity
3/4 oz Triclopyr Ester
3/4 oz Fusilade
4 oz AMS

All of that into a gallon of water into 1ksqft. Repeat in a week.


----------



## Brad Lee

Thanks @g-man. What's AMS?



g-man said:


> Even gly is not enough. If you don't want Bermuda and plan to re seed, then soul stealer.
> 
> 2 oz 41% Glyphosate
> 1/2 Teaspoon Tenacity
> 3/4 oz Triclopyr Ester
> 3/4 oz Fusilade
> 4 oz AMS
> 
> All of that into a gallon of water into 1ksqft. Repeat in a week.


----------



## g-man

Ammonium sulfate (21-0-0) is a fast nitrogen. It feeds the lawn to make it absorb the herbicide.


----------



## Brad Lee

@g-man I made the soul stealer and applied it twice. The last application was Thursday. Do I scalp and overseed now?


----------



## g-man

I still see green. Scalp but do more soul stealer.


----------



## Brad Lee

g-man said:


> I still see green. Scalp but do more soul stealer.


Thanks! After I scalp and apply soul stealer, when can I start seeding?


----------



## g-man

You need to make sure it is dead, nothing green. I would wait 3 weeks after the last application for seeds. Keep the area watered to encourage grow.


----------



## Lust4Lawn

g-man said:


> Even gly is not enough. If you don't want Bermuda and plan to re seed, then soul stealer.
> 
> 2 oz 41% Glyphosate
> 1/2 Teaspoon Tenacity
> 3/4 oz Triclopyr Ester
> 3/4 oz Fusilade
> 4 oz AMS
> 
> All of that into a gallon of water into 1ksqft. Repeat in a week.


Is this AMS 40 ounces by weight? I picked up granular AMS so I know my volume will be different that more powdery product.


----------



## g-man

Yes by weight. Mix it first with the water, then the gly.


----------



## Brad Lee

Thanks @g-man! I got germination.


----------

